# About AMR



## EMTgurl911 (Jun 15, 2008)

Does AMR do drug testing...as in urine or hair sample if anyone knows and does anybody know what the physical agility is about??


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 15, 2008)

Does it matter if AMR does drug testing?


----------



## Hastings (Jun 15, 2008)

Rather, let's just be blunt.

Do you do drugs?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 16, 2008)

They expect you to deal with kids and the general public so i would assume that there will be drug testing as well a fingerprinting. the physical tests are usually just a lift of 95 pounds above your head plus a few other exercises like stairs i think...thats what mine was but i don't work for AMR.


----------



## EMTgurl911 (Jun 16, 2008)

i dont do drugs just curious..


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 16, 2008)

EMTgurl911 said:


> i dont do drugs just curious..


Don't eat Poppy seeds before you go!


----------



## Raf (Jun 16, 2008)

When I got hired I had to go through a complete physical exam. They checked my vision (distance and colorblindness), my breathing capacity with a spirometer, hearing, physical agility and coordination, and drug testing.

The drug test was a pee in the cup kind. They make you empty your pockets and go in a bathroom with no sink, and a toilet with blue water (so you can't dilute samples).


----------



## jazminestar (Jun 16, 2008)

when i interviewed with them, they are pretty hard core about the inital physical Raf is right on about that......the agility test sucks.....you have to do warm up weights of 75 (from ground to about knee height) and 90lbs (from knee height to about waist height) then you have to do 120lbs up and down 3 stairs 3 times and 140lbs from knee to about waist height and then the 3min step test (not in that order)

ps....since you're in san bernardino, you'll probably go to the occupational therapy clinic in riverside......the two guys there are super cool, james and bob, i prefer james, he will do training sessions with you (for free) if you want.......PM me if you want more info


----------



## daemonicusxx (Jun 17, 2008)

i busted the seat out of my pants on the AMR physical, but then i guess i do have a big butt.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 17, 2008)

preemployment, post incident and for cause testing. for the record, my assumption when a person asks for the details regarding drug testing, it to automatically assumed they have something to hide. this is due to the simple fact that if you have nothing to hide, you shouldnt have any interest in what type of testing they do. if you have something to hide, then your looking for the details on testing to find a way to circumvent.

the pat involved lifting(for me) a milk crate with increasing weights from the floor to waist and back multiple times. then ascend and descend three stairs with said weighted crate what seemed like a number of times. IIRC the weight maxed at 140lb.

they are looking for your ability to lift the weight with proper body mechanics. if you cant lift the weight properly, your a liability.

a girl i went to emt school with was destined to fail this test from the very beggining. she's 5'0" and weighs maybe 95lbs. a lift test at almost 150% her body weight. she flew through it like the crate was empty. if somebody cant pass it, something is wrong.


----------



## Jon (Jun 17, 2008)

Being a big, national company... they do drug testing. So does Home Depot. If you can't sell lumber while using cocaine, why should you be allowed to drive an ambulance?

Locally, there isn't a real big PFT... but they do both drug and alcohol testing using on-site testing kits.


----------



## EMTgurl911 (Jun 17, 2008)

Well I ain't tripping on the fact that they do drug testing..I just recently attended a party last month when I was unfortunately with people who smoked maraijuana and I was a little paranoid that I got something in my system due to second hand smoke, but since I took a sample drug test, i'm cleaned so everybody just calm down lol. I'm just wondering as to how they do they're hiring process and if I were to do drugs I wouldn't be as serious as I am now trying to work in this field but only from what I write down is only what you guys picture me to be, but you'll never know the real me. :glare:

I would just like to know what the physical agility test consisted of..I just heard rumors about picking up milkcrates and then gurneys..I just wanted to talk to someone of the So Cal area who has done the PAT test maybe they give me some info.  Thanks.


----------



## tydek07 (Jun 17, 2008)

hmmmm, most every place does a preemployment drug test. Kind of funny that you ask that haha. As for the physical, I have heard that they are really into the physical test.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jun 17, 2008)

Gurl, exactly how they load the weight on depends on where you go.  I know of one place that has a "sled" with a center post for disk weights, which I feel, more closely resembles the act of lifting a gurney or backboard with a patient on it.  Others do the milk crate.  The rest is as mentioned (according to someone I know, and trust).


----------

